# [SOLVED] netbook Asus Eee PC 1015PEM wireless problem

## molot

On some Hotspots, like the one I'm on now, it just can't connect even whilst Windows 7 has no problem at all (So I'm posting from Win). Log goes:

```
Jan  7 19:55:46 localhost kernel: composite sync not supported

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1) starting connection 'Auto EmpikCafe HotSpot'

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1/wireless): connection 'Auto EmpikCafe HotSpot' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'EmpikCafe HotSpot'

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jan  7 19:55:49 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> (eth1): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning

Jan  7 19:56:14 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <warn> Activation (eth1/wireless): association took too long, failing activation.Jan  7 19:56:14 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 11)

Jan  7 19:56:14 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <warn> Activation (eth1) failed for access point (EmpikCafe HotSpot)

Jan  7 19:56:15 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> Marking connection 'Auto EmpikCafe HotSpot' invalid.

Jan  7 19:56:15 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <warn> Activation (eth1) failed.

Jan  7 19:56:15 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> (eth1): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Jan  7 19:56:15 localhost NetworkManager[703]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Jan  7 19:56:39 localhost kernel: composite sync not supported
```

It's hardly a problem in cafe hot spot, but deep s... in CERN and on conferences (it's for girl who is making PhD in NA49/61 experiment).

On other networks it randomly drops, but it's much rarer, harder to catch, and I can actually live with it. Any idea what is truly wrong and how to make it work? I'm not an admin, I'm developer, I feel unable to understand this log and I can't find FM for this (so RTFM answers are welcome if link is provided). I've tried to search forum, but without ability to understand log I can't know if one describes my problem or not. I can't blind-try solutions as I would get bankrupt on coffee here, and it works all right in our home environments (don't know why).

----------

## molot

Solved

Unpacked networkmanager. Changed all timeouts in source directory using "grep xargs sed" triad from 30 to 120. Finished merge. Works.

----------

